# Who was on duty for NYE?



## Nick647 (Jan 1, 2010)

Just curious, who was on duty for NYE?  Anyone experience anything thats worth sharing?  I just spent it in Boston with my friends watched fire works.  Took notice of Boston EMS on being just about every corner of where the fireworks are.  But yeah, anyone have any stories or anything?  Happy New Years.


----------



## firetender (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't know if others have experienced this but as a medic, MOST often I'd get calls for gnarly wrecks and the like the *DAY AFTER* the major Holiday, not ON! Like, "No Cops around, let's get stupid!"


----------



## Nick647 (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah im sure that happend. im pretty sure for cops, prom season and New Years Day (after) are their least favorite times of year, if you know what I mean.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

Posted it in another thread, but I had a pt yelling at me that his jaw was broken.


----------



## JCampbell (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw the last 2 seconds of the ball drop while wheeling the stretcher through a hallway at a nursing home.


----------



## NJN (Jan 1, 2010)

I welcomed the new year in an ambulance with the pt who FGB.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 1, 2010)

I took a shift from somebody last minute so they could be with their wife. Ended up going to bed at 12:04 after an uneventful night, and we have yet to have a call in 2010. Still feels weird; 2010.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 1, 2010)

I heard the ball drop on a patient's TV as I slid an 18g into his left AC.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 2, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> I heard the ball drop on a patient's TV as I slid an 18g into his left AC.


 
Now I like that.....


----------



## FLEMTP (Jan 2, 2010)

I was on duty... was a quiet night... until around 2 when all the bars closed. Watched the ball drop on TV with my partner and his bf, went to bed.. got up around 2.. and was up the rest of the night!


----------



## skivail (Jan 2, 2010)

First time in three years I didn't have. I didn't know what to do with myself.


----------



## rmellish (Jan 2, 2010)

It was one of my quietest / slowest shifts ever. And I was absolutely fine with that.


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Jan 3, 2010)

Did Dispatch but it was really quiet. We had a severe thunderstorm so most people stayed at home and didn't cause trouble or over drink.


----------



## guardian528 (Jan 3, 2010)

very busy night for us. i might have slipped a 30 min nap in there, otherwise up all night. shooting, stabbing, pediatric code... a whole medley of stuff


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 3, 2010)

still havent run a call 2010


----------



## AKidd (Jan 3, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> still havent run a call 2010



It is going to be a full flegded event when you finally run a call this year - make sure you are wearing clean socks!


----------



## JonTullos (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a DFO secondary to positive ETOH just before midnight and then had my first call of 2010 around 0100.  It was a lac to a lady's ankle... secondary to a cat scratch.  Of course she had two other people there with vehicles who could have driven her to the hospital and of course she was only a mile from the hospital (also our base).  Her grandson was freaking out.  "Please take care of her, she's all I have!  Granny, please be ok!"  It was a cat scratch... come on.


----------



## kittaypie (Jan 7, 2010)

didn't work this NYE, but last year i rang in the new year wheeling a gurney into an apartment compex to pick up an 80-something man who got drunk and hit his head. fun times!


----------



## MoonachieFirstAid&Rescue (Jan 8, 2010)

I was on duty. We didn't get a single call.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 8, 2010)

Was a mixed bag shift.
First call came in before we'd officially started and was for a bad pick-up vs. jetta (t-boned). Single occupant of the jetta was the only serious injury (18y/o M, slid out on black ice, nor ETOH involved). Transported to hospital and helped out in the resus room for a bit. Ended up taking the pt. on a stat transfer to one of the regional trauma centres.
I heard this week that he's not doing well and may not survive. If he does, it won't be good. Call took 5.5hrs from start to finish.

Had barely finished dropping off the RT and RN that joined us on the transfer when we sent to a 23y/o M hit w/ a bottle. Guy was fine but could have used a stitch or two on one small lac. He ended up leaving AMA 2 mins after we came in. Leaving his bloody coat and bottle of rum behind.

I was out in the garage loading the stretcher back in when the PA announced "All available staff to Trauma 2 please." Curiosity took over since no other trucks had come in and away I went, poked my head around the curtain and instantly had a champagne glass of sparkling grape juice placed in my hand. The bed in trauma two had been covered and a huge spread of food was laid out. It was exactly what we all needed, Medics and Hospital staff alike. We counted down to midnight and I toasted, "May the new year begin a hell of a lot better than the last ended."

Last call of the shift was to go pick up a 35y/o F HBD who'd passed out at a party. Ended up babysitting her until shift change.

The shift had a lot of laughs, some great food and some tragedy. I must have slept for 11 hours when I got home.


----------



## EMT (Jan 11, 2010)

There was a lot of calls in Bergen County, NJ. First call of 2010 was around 1 am. Three others followed shortly after.


----------

